# Egg Cosy XVIII - Halloween Jack-O-Lantern



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Halloween is headed our way, so I thought I'd have a go at a little _Jack-O-Lantern_ egg cosy and matching napkin ring. Hope you like them.

*Halloween Jack-O-Lantern Egg Cosy*

*Materials:*
DK weight yarn in orange (*O*), black (*B*) and green (*G*)
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Two 3.25mm (US size 3) double-pointed needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch using 4mm needles

*Abbreviations:*
K: knit
P: purl
inc1: increase one stitch by knitting into the stitch below the next stitch on the left-hand needle as well as the next stitch. 
inc2: increase two stitches by knitting into the front, back and front again of the next stitch.
dec2: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle purlwise, knit the next two stitches on the left-hand needle together, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch just knitted, two stitches decreased evenly
SSK: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of left-hand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
SPO: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle purlwise, purl the next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the purled stitch
K2tog: knit the next two stitches together
P2tog: purl the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*
With orange yarn and 4mm needles, cast on 37 stitches.
Rows 1 to 4: Knit 
Row 5: With orange yarn (*O*): K14, join black yarn (*B*): K1, *O*: K2, *B*: K4, *O*: K16
Row 6: *O*: P15, *B*: P5, *O*: P2, *B*: P2, *O*: P13
Row 7: *O*: K12, *B*: K7, *O*: K2, *B*: K2, *O*: K14
Row 8: *O*: P13, *B*: P3, *O*: P6, *B*: P4, *O*: P11
Row 9: *O*: K10, *B*: K2, *O*: K10, *B*: K3, *O*: K12
Row 10: *O*: Purl
Row 11: *O*: K17, *B*: K3, *O*: K17
Row 12: *O*: P17, *B*: P3, *O*: P17
Row 13: *O*: K15, inc1, K1, *B*: dec2, *O*: K1, inc1, K15
Row 14: *O*: P12, *B*: P5, *O*: P3, *B*: P5, *O*: P12
Row 15: *O*: (SSK, K1) 4 times, *B*: K1, dec2, K1, *O*: K1, inc2, K1, *B*: K1, dec2, K1, *O*: (K1, K2tog) 4 times (27 stitches)
Row 16: *O*: P8, *B*: P3, *O*: P5, *B*: P3, *O*: P8
Row 17: *O*: (K1, SSK) twice, K2, *B*: dec2, *O*: K5 *B*: dec2, *O*: K2, (K2tog, K1) twice (19 stitches)
Break black yarn and continue with orange
Row 18: *O*: Purl
Row 19: (K1, SSK) 3 times, (K1, K2tog) 3 times, K1 (13 stitches)
Row 20: Join green yarn (*G*): P1, (*O*: P2, *G*: P1) 4 times
Break orange yarn and continue with green
Row 21: *G*: (K1, SSK) twice, (K1, K2tog) twice, K1 (9 stitches)
Row 22: Working onto one of the smaller needles: (SPO) twice, P1, (P2tog) twice (5 stitches)
Row 23: working with small double-pointed needles only K2, K2tog, K1 (4 stitches)
Do not turn work, but slide stitches to the other end of the needle and continue to make I-cord
Rows 24 to 28: Knit
Turn work
Row 29: Cast off knitwise

*Finishing*
Stitch up sides and Weave in all ends to secure and neaten.

*Halloween Jack-O-Lantern Napkin Ring*

*Materials:*
DK weight yarn in orange (*O*) and black (]b]B[/b])
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch using 4mm needles

*Abbreviations:*
K: knit
P: purl
inc1: increase one stitch by knitting into the stitch below the next stitch on the left-hand needle as well as the next stitch. 
inc2: increase two stitches by knitting into the front, back and front again of the next stitch.
dec2: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle purlwise, knit the next two stitches on the left-hand needle together, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch just knitted, two stitches decreased evenly.

*Instructions:*
With orange yarn and 4mm needles, cast on 29 stitches.
Row 1: (K1, P1) repeat to last stitch, K1
Row 2: P1, (K1, P1) repeat to end
Row 3: With orange yarn (*O*): K10, join black yarn (*B*): K1, *O*: K2, *B*: K4, *O*: K12
Row 4: *O*: P11, *B*: P5, *O*: P2, *B*: P2, *O*: P9
Row 5: *O*: K8, *B*: K7, *O*: K2, *B*: K2, *O*: K10
Row 6: *O*: P9, *B*: P3, *O*: P6, *B*: P4, *O*: P7
Row 7: *O*: K6, *B*: K2, *O*: K10, *B*: K3, *O*: K8
Row 8: *O*: Purl
Row 9: *O*: K13, *B*: K3, *O*: K13
Row 10: *O*: P13, *B*: P3, *O*: P13
Row 11: *O*: K11, inc1, K1, *B*: dec2, *O*: K1, inc1, K11
Row 12: *O*: Purl
Row 13: *O*: K8, *B*: K5, *O*: K3, *B*: K5, *O*: K8
Row 14: *O*: P8, *B*: P5, *O*: P3, *B*: P5, *O*: P8
Row 15: *O*: K6, inc1, K1, *B*: K1, dec2, K1, *O*: K1, inc2, K1, *B*: K1, dec2, K1, *O: K1, inc1, K6
Row 16: O: P9, B: P3, O: P5, B: P3, O: P9
Row 17: O: K7, inc1, K1 B: dec2, O: K1, inc1, K1, inc1, K1 B: dec2, O: K1, inc1, K7
Break black yarn and continue with orange
Row 18: (K1, P1) repeat to last stitch, K1
Row 19: P1, (K1, P1) repeat to end
Cast off all stitches

Finishing
Join sides to form ring and Weave in all ends to secure and neaten.

Have fun!
Dave*


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are terrific. You really did a great job working out the pattern and the charts....congratulations.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Oh my goodness they are terrific. You really did a great job working out the pattern and the charts....congratulations.


 :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Oh my goodness they are terrific. You really did a great job working out the pattern and the charts....congratulations.


Thanks Maryanne, I'm glad you like them. It took me a couple of attempts to get the triangles for the eyes and nose to come out right, but I got there in the end. I had wondered why the pattern I saw in a book used felt cut-outs stitched to the cosy, I found out precisely why on my first failure!

Dave


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Love the Halloween knits, Dave. Thanks for the patterns; Halloween is my favorite holiday.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Love the Halloween knits, Dave. Thanks for the patterns; Halloween is my favorite holiday.


Thanks, I hope you enjoy making them, you can follow either the charts or the written instructions, whichever you prefer.

Dave


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I love it!! Thanks Dave. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just for a little information the rhyme "Jack be nimble, Jack be quick, Jack jump over the candle stick" was a reference to Jack jumping over the candle in the Jack O Lantern. And that is how Jack O Lantern got its moniker. The pumkin was carved so that it was a lantern used to hold the candle at night.
Of course there are other folk lore stories and tales of this, and mine is only one of thousands.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love these and will look just smashing on my black tablecloth. I'm going to do the napkin rings first and just happen to be going to a new yarn store tomorrow, in case stash doesn't have a bold enough orange. Thank you Dave. My tables are so much more fun, and all because of you...... :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love these and will look just smashing on my black tablecloth. I'm going to do the napkin rings first and just happen to be going to a new yarn store tomorrow, in case stash doesn't have a bold enough orange. Thank you Dave. My tables are so much more fun, and all because of you...... :thumbup:  :lol:


Sounds like fun, I'm really pleased you like the motif and that my napkin rings and egg cosies brighten your table.

If you can find a Sirdar stockist, _Hayfield Bonus DK_ shade 981 - _Bright Orange_ is beyond lurid!

http://www.sirdar.co.uk/yarns/classics/dk/Bonus_DK_F013/shades

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love these and will look just smashing on my black tablecloth. I'm going to do the napkin rings first and just happen to be going to a new yarn store tomorrow, in case stash doesn't have a bold enough orange. Thank you Dave. My tables are so much more fun, and all because of you...... :thumbup:  :lol:
> ...


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I love them. I'm going to try them today! Thanks for all you do for us. Makes my life interesting. Conniesews


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Fireball Dave,
My granddaughters will love them!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

conniesews said:


> I love them. I'm going to try them today! Thanks for all you do for us. Makes my life interesting. Conniesews


It was fun working out the best way to get it to come out without getting too complicated. I wasn't happy with the pattern I saw which stitched on felt cut-outs, I prefer to use colour-work whenever possible.

I hope you have fun with them.

Dave


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute, thanks!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Dear FBD ~ That is my favorite so far! Funny how everybody just loves Halloween. I live next to a fantastic little consignment shop & once in a while when I wander in Jayne reaches under her counter & hands me some egg cups! They are usually in sets of three. I think people have a set of four & lose one so they bring them in & buy a new set. I have some great ones. I put a lemon in them & top with a new cozy & pass it on ~ people love them. YOU did that!
Love to you & your multiple talents. I still show your pictures you sent from "the" wedding.
Have a happy week. Sherry


----------



## Jeanniebob (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for the new egg cozy and the napkin ring. I will give these a try.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

best one so far and thank you so much. d


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave/ all,
Now Dave I believe this is my favorite egg cosy you have designed ..way too cute lol...LOVE IT! wow..what a lot of design work...WHEW...only you could design/ create these masterpieces...yes for eggs ...hehe still grinning.

I have been a little ill... going to doctors today...ugh..also having computer problems..but I will be here when I can..

I for ONE appreciate all your talent and hard work..you always amuse, inspire and entertain us with all your cosys, recipes and stories..not to mention all the factual information you share.

Hugs and God bless all, 

Camilla


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks Fireball Dave,
> My granddaughters will love them!


They are fun little things, I hope you enjoy making them.

Dave


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Take the egg cover and pull the cast off end and through the stitches at the bottom of the ring. Stuff with a little batting then pull the yarn tight to close. A little shaping and you've got a neat treat for your trick or treaters.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

How cute. If you run yarn through the stitches at the bottom of the egg cover and then stuff it and draw up the stitches, wouldn't that make a cute gift for the trick or treaters who come your way on Halloween!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

omadoma said:


> Dear FBD ~ That is my favorite so far! Funny how everybody just loves Halloween. I live next to a fantastic little consignment shop & once in a while when I wander in Jayne reaches under her counter & hands me some egg cups! They are usually in sets of three. I think people have a set of four & lose one so they bring them in & buy a new set. I have some great ones. I put a lemon in them & top with a new cozy & pass it on ~ people love them. YOU did that!
> Love to you & your multiple talents. I still show your pictures you sent from "the" wedding.
> Have a happy week. Sherry


Thanks Sherry, I'm glad they're a hit with your friends and getting people interested in egg cups and cosies. I think it's always better to wake up with something bright and cheerful on the breakfast table.

I'm glad you like my photos of London, I'll take a walk and post some of the Autumn colours when the leaves turn. Everything is still very green, but it won't be long before Autumn sets in.

Dave


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

love it!


FireballDave said:


> Well Halloween is headed our way, so I thought I'd have a go at a little _Jack-O-Lantern_ egg cosy and matching napkin ring. Hope you like them.
> 
> *Halloween Jack-O-Lantern Egg Cosy*
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave/ all,
> Now Dave I believe this is my favorite egg cosy you have designed ..way too cute lol...LOVE IT! wow..what a lot of design work...WHEW...only you could design/ create these masterpieces...yes for eggs ...hehe still grinning.
> 
> I have been a little ill... going to doctors today...ugh..also having computer problems..but I will be here when I can..
> ...


Thanks Camilla, I'm glad it appeals to you so much. Egg cosies are a fun format because it is such a tiny canvas on which to work, although it can be tricky fitting everything in.

Thanks for all the compliments, it's nice to know people enjoy my slightly eccentric little designs and the anecdotes that go with them. I hope the doc can come up with something for you and that you make a speedy recovery.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Windbeam, Jeanniebob ans 1artist, I'm glad you like this design and hope you enjoy making them. The charting program I use has a slightly different way of making a double decrease from the one I habitually use, they both work with this pattern, it's just a matter of personal preference which one you use.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CeceTX said:


> How cute. If you run yarn through the stitches at the bottom of the egg cover and then stuff it and draw up the stitches, wouldn't that make a cute gift for the trick or treaters who come your way on Halloween!


I'm glad you like it, the design can be used other ways and the motif could be adapted for a tea cosy too.

Have fun playing with it!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anybody looking for a quick and easy way to dress their table for Halloween, I've posted a very simple alternative napkin ring design you might like to make. You can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33892-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## SqueakMom (Jan 25, 2011)

Dave. . .we are so lucky you decided to join OUR forum instead of another one. . .look at all we would be missing out on. I look forward to seeing your egg cosies and every time I think you have done the utmost. . . .you prove me wrong by coming up with something even more super. Love it love it love it!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SqueakMom said:


> Dave. . .we are so lucky you decided to join OUR forum instead of another one. . .look at all we would be missing out on. I look forward to seeing your egg cosies and every time I think you have done the utmost. . . .you prove me wrong by coming up with something even more super. Love it love it love it!!!!


Thanks muchly, it's really nice to know people enjoy my little designs. I worry about the complexity of some of the patterns, so I try to produce them in a variety of styles with a few easier designs for beginners to try. There are a couple coming up that are seriously tricky, I know how I made them, but I haven't a clue as to how on earth I'm going to either chart them or write a set of instructions that makes any kind of sense to people!

It's actually been quite helpful for me, over the years quite a few of my friends have asked me for my patterns, but before this Spring, I'd never written any out for people other than when I've been able to clarify them on a one-to-one basis. So I'm on a bit of a learning curve really and carefully note people's comments and questions. Hopefully my instructions are clear enough for anyone to follow, but I do sometimes wonder if I'm doing it right.

I hope you have fun making this set.
Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave,
You've outdone yourself and made an old ladies heart feel good! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!! This says something about how seriously I take life but from a woman who makes pumpkin lollipop covers [that double as finger puppets for the wee ones] you know I've been waiting for the pumpkin egg cozy!!!
Bests,
marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave,
> You've outdone yourself and made an old ladies heart feel good! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!! This says something about how seriously I take life but from a woman who makes pumpkin lollipop covers (that double as finger puppets for the wee ones) you know I've been waiting for the pumpkin egg cozy!!!
> Bests,
> marilyn


Thanks Marilyn, I'm sure you'll have hours of fun making these then! Actually, I was in two minds about posting this design, I was expecting people to point its lack of originality. I'm working on something slightly darker in nature.

Dave


----------



## sheoguey (May 12, 2011)

me, too! me,too! they are a-DOR-able! thank you so much!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave/ all,
> Now Dave I believe this is my favorite egg cosy you have designed ..way too cute lol...LOVE IT! wow..what a lot of design work...WHEW...only you could design/ create these masterpieces...yes for eggs ...hehe still grinning.
> 
> I have been a little ill... going to doctors today...ugh..also having computer problems..but I will be here when I can..
> ...


Sorry to hear about you being ill. I pray you will get well soon, because we need you in our forum.

I "ditto" your appreciation for Dave's work, stories, facts, etc. He's so much fun.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Ghost, gobblins, jack-o-lanterns. Another winner. Just love them. Thanks Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words, I'm glad you like this one so much. I'm not really much of an expert on Halloween, I'm usually too busy with other things to bother with it. However, it was an interesting exercise to get it to come out half-decent.

Have fun making them for your table, there's plenty of time!

Dave


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

These are darling! I have some bright orange yarn that is calling my name right now. I'm not into egg cozies, but I could see this pattern knit a little longer, sewn on the bottom, and stuffed. It would make a great bean bag to decorate somebody's office desk.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> These are darling! I have some bright orange yarn that is calling my name right now. I'm not into egg cozies, but I could see this pattern knit a little longer, sewn on the bottom, and stuffed. It would make a great bean bag to decorate somebody's office desk.


Glad you like the motif, there are lots of possibilities. If you reverse the shaping and order of rows 15 to 22 with increases instead of decreases until you have 37 stitches, then continue from row 5, you'll get a pumpkin!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love, love, love these! Halloween is one of my favorite holidays, dressing up, eating candy, giving candy to precious children all dressed up in their favorite costumes! Have you done anything for Thanksgiving? I know they probably don't celebrate it in Europe, but you are such a worldly, and knowledgeable person, I thought you might!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love, love, love these! Halloween is one of my favorite holidays, dressing up, eating candy, giving candy to precious children all dressed up in their favorite costumes! Have you done anything for Thanksgiving? I know they probably don't celebrate it in Europe, but you are such a worldly, and knowledgeable person, I thought you might!


So pleased you like them, I hope you'll enjoy making some to brighten your table. I don't celebrate Halloween myself, I just wanted to see whether I could solve the problem of the triangular eyes and nose. The only other patterns I've seen are either jagged or cheat with felt cut-outs stitched onto the base, I wanted to come up with a knitted solution.

_Thanksgiving_ is a holiday unique to The United States of America, for obvious reasons. If I get time, I'll try to come up with something that doesn't infringe any of the maze of Federal and individual state legislation relating to American symbols, it's a complete minefield. When I was at art school we had to study several modules on legal issues, the section dealing with American laws was the largest and most complicated; the advice boiled down to, IT IS FORBIDDEN!

Sections 3 and 8 of the _American Flag Code_ are particularly stringent, since I'm not an American citizen the _First Amendment_ does not protect me. Similar rules apply to American state symbols; for example, I can depict turkeys any way I want until I link them to Thanksgiving or America, then I'm subject to piles of state legislation from Alabama, Massachusetts and South Carolina and there are similar problems with most of the other foods associated with your traditional feast. I'm worse than an outsider, I'm a _Hated Brit_, avoiding offending somebody or contravening any of the rules laid down by fifty different state legislatures is an almost impossible task.

Dave


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Love, love, love these! Halloween is one of my favorite holidays, dressing up, eating candy, giving candy to precious children all dressed up in their favorite costumes! Have you done anything for Thanksgiving? I know they probably don't celebrate it in Europe, but you are such a worldly, and knowledgeable person, I thought you might!
> ...


Incredible!! I believe you... it's just that it's crazy.

It's a good thing the Celts or Druids... or whomever began the Halloween tradition didn't make up such laws... or we in the USA would be screwed out of a wonderful and fun day. Halloween has always been my favorite holiday.

I don't like Thanksgiving much (except for the story about the pilgrims and indians... that's cool)... don't like turkey; it's always a vegetarian day for me. But, I do love the Butternut Squash and Apple soup that we make... and the the pumpkin pie... yummy. Do you want the recipe for the squash/apple soup?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, You are not a hated Brit! Who could feel anything buy love and admiration for you? Look at all of your American fans on KP. I guess everyday should be Thanksgiving anyway. We all have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, You are not a hated Brit! Who could feel anything buy love and admiration for you? Look at all of your American fans on KP. I guess everyday should be Thanksgiving anyway. We all have so much to be thankful for.


He knows we love him.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Aw Sugar! Many, many, many years ago we had a little misunderstanding. That is old water down the damn now and forgotten.

I sure don't hate the Brits. Think you are fantastic lot.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks chaps, I know my designs are quite popular, but I'm not playing around with any American symbols, I can guarantee it'd upset somebody. I always check before I post any flag-based designs to make sure they don't contravene any rules or are offensive; if there are any question marks, they remain private. 

Without doubt the USA has the most comprehensive and stringent rules and regulations, in addition to Federal legislation there are further rules from each state and even some counties have special instructions. It's a complete minefield and I'm sure you all know how zealous the legal profession can be. I'm staying out of it!

That doesn't mean I don't wish Americans a very happy time with family celebrations, but I'll leave it to you to come up with a suitable design.

Dave


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know. Sometimes our government with their rules and regulations can be a real pain in the carcus.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Yeah, I know. Sometimes our government with their rules and regulations can be a real pain in the carcus.


Kadydell... You beat me to the punch. I was just about to write: Our government's rules can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Kadydee said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I know. Sometimes our government with their rules and regulations can be a real pain in the carcus.
> ...


LOL! Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Kadydee said:
> ...


Yep. I calls 'em as I seez 'em.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> > I love them. I'm going to try them today! Thanks for all you do for us. Makes my life interesting. Conniesews
> ...


Thanks Dave for the cute egg cozy, makes me wish my family would eat boiled eggs, they like fried, can't put a cozy on those. I saved the pattern just the same. If you make it white instead of orange, would it look like a ghost?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > conniesews said:
> ...


I'm glad you like it, maybe your family will see the light one day! I'm working on an alternative Halloween design, maybe I'll design a ghost as well, if I get time!

Dave


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

_Thanksgiving_ is a holiday unique to The United States of America, for obvious reasons. If I get time, I'll try to come up with something that doesn't infringe any of the maze of Federal and individual state legislation relating to American symbols, it's a complete minefield. When I was at art school we had to study several modules on legal issues, the section dealing with American laws was the largest and most complicated; the advice boiled down to, IT IS FORBIDDEN!

Sections 3 and 8 of the _American Flag Code_ are particularly stringent, since I'm not an American citizen the _First Amendment_ does not protect me. Similar rules apply to American state symbols; for example, I can depict turkeys any way I want until I link them to Thanksgiving or America, then I'm subject to piles of state legislation from Alabama, Massachusetts and South Carolina and there are similar problems with most of the other foods associated with your traditional feast. I'm worse than an outsider, I'm a _Hated Brit_, avoiding offending somebody or contravening any of the rules laid down by fifty different state legislatures is an almost impossible task.

Dave[/quote]

I never knew there were so many rules. How about an acorn cozy, and here I thought that we live in a free country??


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> _Thanksgiving_ is a holiday unique to The United States of America, for obvious reasons. If I get time, I'll try to come up with something that doesn't infringe any of the maze of Federal and individual state legislation relating to American symbols, it's a complete minefield. When I was at art school we had to study several modules on legal issues, the section dealing with American laws was the largest and most complicated; the advice boiled down to, IT IS FORBIDDEN!
> 
> Sections 3 and 8 of the _American Flag Code_ are particularly stringent, since I'm not an American citizen the _First Amendment_ does not protect me. Similar rules apply to American state symbols; for example, I can depict turkeys any way I want until I link them to Thanksgiving or America, then I'm subject to piles of state legislation from Alabama, Massachusetts and South Carolina and there are similar problems with most of the other foods associated with your traditional feast. I'm worse than an outsider, I'm a _Hated Brit_, avoiding offending somebody or contravening any of the rules laid down by fifty different state legislatures is an almost impossible task.
> 
> Dave


I never knew there were so many rules. How about an acorn cozy, and here I thought that we live in a free country??[/quote]

It's a rude awakening huh, redreit60? That's what happens when one learns the truth.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I never knew there were so many rules. How about an acorn cozy, and here I thought that we live in a free country??


It's always perplexed me why the most powerful country on the planet should be not only the most sensitive, but also the most prepared to use the full force of the law with all the subtlety of a sledgehammer. Is the legal profession short of work?

The Oak is the official state tree in Iowa; the White Oak is the state tree of Connecticut, Illinois and Maryland; the Northern Red Oak is the state tree of New Jersey. In relation to Autumn, the season, there aren't many problems; start mentioning _Thanksgiving_ which is uniquely American, the context changes and we're magicked into the world of protected symbols.

Having said that, an acorn would be quite easy as an Autumn motif. Since the oak tree is an English symbol, I can play with it as long as I don't tread on the National Trust's toes with oak leaves!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Call me ignorant, but I have never heard of any rules for Thanksgiving. Yes, there are rules and regulations regarding the flag, but I sure didn't know about other things. I guess I need to do some research. I have made turkey and flag dishcloths that I got on a free site. As a teacher, we did crafts and pics of turkeys and other things that could be associated with holidays. This is all very new to me. I am just a little confused about all of this. I sure didn't mean to open up a major discussion regarding laws of our country or any other country. Sorry if I "ruffled some feathers!" LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Call me ignorant, but I have never heard of any rules for Thanksgiving. Yes, there are rules and regulations regarding the flag, but I sure didn't know about other things. I guess I need to do some research. I have made turkey and flag dishcloths that I got on a free site. As a teacher, we did crafts and pics of turkeys and other things that could be associated with holidays. This is all very new to me. I am just a little confused about all of this. I sure didn't mean to open up a major discussion regarding laws of our country or any other country. Sorry if I "ruffled some feathers!" LOL


The rules aren't for _Thanksgiving_ specifically, they come into force when you start using either national or state symbols with reference to the USA. Since this is a uniquely American celebration, such a connection is unavoidable, it's all about the context; a turkey with regard to _Christmas_ is neutral because it is traditionally served for dinner in many countries.

American nationals are protected by the First and Fourteenth Amendments to the American Constitution, their provisions don't apply to foreigners. Rather than risk causing offence to any member of any particular state by trivialising their emblems or symbols, I stick to safe subjects, these are supposed to be light-hearted fun after all.

Dave.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > I never knew there were so many rules. How about an acorn cozy, and here I thought that we live in a free country??
> ...


The bottom line, Dave, is that this country is a land of laws... run by Laws, not democracy, not freedom, not any of all those altruistic sounding words... but LAW. I learned this in college and it finally made sense to me why my country is like it is.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I rather liked redriet60's idea for an Autumn Acorn Egg Cosy and came up with a really simple one which you can find at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34890-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

just to sweet for words. thank you so very much for sharing


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> just to sweet for words. thank you so very much for sharing


Thanks for the compliment, the decreases are a bit fiddly, but it all works out OK if you take it steady.
Have fun!
Dave


----------



## mimimia (Dec 9, 2012)

love this set. thanks so much


----------

